# Windows 10: Telefonaktivierung funktioniert nicht mehr



## DasWurmi (5. September 2016)

Hey,

hab ein Problem mit dem Aktivieren von Windows 10 Professional auf einem Laptop.

Ich hab einen Key für 10€ von eBay gekauft, das ISO von Winfuture verwendet und Windows 10 Pro installiert.
Den Key frisst Windows mit dem Kommentar, dass er auf einem anderen PC verwendet wird nicht. 

Unten hab ich dann noch die Möglichkeit für die Telefonaktivierung. Die hat bei mir bislang immer bei allem funktioniert,
nur lässt mich das Tonband da jetzt nicht mehr rein.
Ich komme nicht dazu meine Ziffern einzugeben und dann wiederum die für mich bestimmten zu empfangen.
Alles was das Band macht ist, mir zu erklären wo ich meinen Key eingeben muss damit ich Windows installieren kann, sonst nichts.
Habs jetzt 5x versucht, mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten (Ich habe einen Key, ich habe keinen Key.... usw. )

Gibt's da eine Möglichkeit mit meinem Key nun Windows  zu aktivieren ? Ich hoffe ihr könnt das Problem mit meiner Schilderung nachvollziehen ^^.


----------



## drstoecker (5. September 2016)

Doch das geht hatte gestern auch ein paar Probleme damit du musst irgendwann bei der Ansage auf andere Aktivierung oder so ähnlich gehen dann kommst du dahin wo du die id eingeben musst.


----------



## Mario2002 (5. September 2016)

10€ für einen Win 10 Key?
Da kann doch was nicht stimmen?


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2016)

Der wird wohl sicher schon ein paar mal verkauft worden sein. Anders ist so ein Preis nicht möglich.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. September 2016)

OEM Versionen werden oft so günstig in den bekannten Keystores verscherbelt, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Allerdings muss man dann Windows, wie hier oft Telefonisch aktiveren. Funktionieren tut das aber meistens problemlos.


----------



## DasWurmi (5. September 2016)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Doch das geht hatte gestern auch ein paar Probleme damit du musst irgendwann bei der Ansage auf andere Aktivierung oder so ähnlich gehen dann kommst du dahin wo du die id eingeben musst.



Ich bin der Meinung dass ich alles durch hab....
Zur ID Eingabe bin ich nicht gekommen ...


----------



## Decrypter (5. September 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Key für 10€ von eBay gekauft, das ISO von Winfuture verwendet und Windows 10 Pro installiert.
> Den Key frisst Windows mit dem Kommentar, dass er auf einem anderen PC verwendet wird nicht.



Da habe ich schon nicht mehr weiter gelesen......
10 Tacken für einen Windows 10 Key...., da sollten eigentlich automatisch alle Lampen Rot angehen, das an der Sache was faul sein könnte.

Hat wohl ein unseriöser Händler den gleichen Key öfters verhöckert und nun ist der Key gesperrt, weil Aktivierungslimit weit überschritten.
Wende dich an den Händler. Aber ich würde nicht erwarten, das du bei dem je was seriöses bekommen wirst.


----------



## DasWurmi (5. September 2016)

Hab´s doch tatsächlich geschafft.
Wie so oft, viel primitiver als ich dachte. 

Man wird gefragt ob man Windows aktivieren möchte, hier muss man "nein" sagen und 
schon ist man in der Telefonaktivierung. Windows ist nun aktiviert und der Key hat funktioniert.

Auch hier im Forum werden bei Neukauf oft Keys auf eBay empfohlen.
Hab das bisher mit Windows 7 auch öfter so gemacht und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> OEM Versionen werden oft so günstig in den bekannten Keystores verscherbelt, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Allerdings muss man dann Windows, wie hier oft Telefonisch aktiveren. Funktionieren tut das aber meistens problemlos.



 


Und warum geht wohl nur die Telefonische? Weil du beschissen wurdest, den gleichen Key haben schon 10 andere aktiviert


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und warum geht wohl nur die Telefonische? Weil du beschissen wurdest, den gleichen Key haben schon 10 andere aktiviert



Vermutest du doch nur und mehr nicht  Wenn das stimmen würde was du sagst, würde auch die telefonische Aktivierung nicht gehen.
Oder findest du es nicht merkwürdig, das ich auf meinem zweiten PC seit 3 Jahren ein TELEFONISCH AKTIVIERTES Windows 7 laufen habe.
Also spar die deine Pseudo Vermutungen die du irgendwo aufgegriffen hast, oder dir nur ausdenkst.

Selbst bei Amazon bekommt man die nachgeworfen, aber vorsicht alle geklaut 

Windows 10 Professional OEM(Product Key per Briefversand): Amazon.de: Software


----------



## INU.ID (6. September 2016)

Auf ebay gibts die Win10-Lizenz inkl. Aufkleber per Postweg afaik ab ca. 20€ (und nur den Key ohne Aufkleber ab ca. 8€).



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Windows ist nun aktiviert und der Key hat funktioniert.


Wenn du die Win10-Lizenz mit deinem MS-Account verbindest, kannst du Win10 nach einem größeren Hardware-Tausch (oder auf nem neuen Rechner) auch wieder problemlos reaktivieren. 

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Vermutest du doch nur und mehr nicht  Wenn das stimmen würde was du sagst, würde auch die telefonische Aktivierung nicht gehen.
> Oder findest du es nicht merkwürdig, das ich auf meinem zweiten PC seit 3 Jahren ein TELEFONISCH AKTIVIERTES Windows 7 laufen habe.
> Also spar die deine Pseudo Vermutungen die du irgendwo aufgegriffen hast, oder dir nur ausdenkst.
> 
> ...




Nein, es ist der übliche Weg. Telefonische Aktivierung klappt immer, auch wenn die Lizenz auf mehreren PC`s läuft. 
Wäre es ein echter unbenutzter Key, lässt er sich auf normalen Wege (online) aktivieren. 
Aber du lebst auch in deiner Traumwelt oder? Klar Microsoft verkauft popligen Ebayhändlern die Keys für 5€ das Stück, dass sie es noch für 10€ verkaufen können. 
Ganz legal alles, sicher  

Würdest du mal richtig hingucken, würdest du merken, das Amazon eben nicht die Software verkauft. Sondern "Stop-Computer". Sehr seriöser Anbieter...nicht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nein, es ist der übliche Weg. Telefonische Aktivierung klappt immer, auch wenn die Lizenz auf mehreren PC`s läuft.
> Wäre es ein echter unbenutzter Key, lässt er sich auf normalen Wege (online) aktivieren.
> Aber du lebst auch in deiner Traumwelt oder? Klar Microsoft verkauft popligen Ebayhändlern die Keys für 5€ das Stück, dass sie es noch für 10€ verkaufen können.
> Ganz legal alles, sicher
> ...



*gähn* Fragt sich wer hier in einer Traumwelt lebt, dann kauf halt dein Windows weiter für 100 €


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2016)

Stimmt, den nächsten 5er BMW bei Ali mit 1000km nehme ich dann auch für 20k mit. Wird ja seriös und alles korrekt sein, die anderen die 60k zahlen sind ja dumm.


----------



## INU.ID (6. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wäre es ein echter unbenutzter Key, lässt er sich auf normalen Wege (online) aktivieren.


Ich habe 100% "echte" Keys ebenfalls schon per Telefon aktivieren müssen, aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Ich hatte damals (Win7?Win8?) auch mit dem Mitarbeiter darüber gesprochen, der mir ebenfalls mitteilte, das es zahlreiche Gründe geben kann, warum die Aktivierung eines validen/gültigen Keys über das Internetz auch mal nicht funktionieren kann. Manche Stimmen "munkeln" auch, das es zb. bei OEM-Keys daran liegen könnte, das MS diesen in zb. Deutschland legalen Handel (hier darf der Key eigentlich nicht an HW gebunden werden) eigentlich nicht möchte, und darauf spekuliert, das Betroffene sich bei einer "fehlgeschlagenen" Online-Aktivierung direkt einen Retail-Key kaufen.

Windows 10: Aktivierung geht nicht – so losen Sie das Problem - CHIP

Windows 10 lasst sich nicht aktivieren? Diese Tipps helfen! - Test - PC-WELT

Ungultige Windows 10-Keys: Aktivierungsprobleme beheben - NETZWELT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2016)

Bei deinen Links gehts immer um Win7 Upgrades. 

Das schöne ist, wie es der Zufall will, heute ein Kunde da gewesen. 
Windows 10 Pro bei Amazon bestellt, aber auch über so ein tolles Angebot (nur key). 
Der Kunde bekam sogar ein Aufkleber. 
Dennoch meldete Windows 10 in der Aktivierung, das die Lizenz bereits auf mehreren Rechnern aktiviert wurde. 
Per Telefon ging es dann natürlich. 

Jetzt fragt man sich, trotz Aufkleber wurde der Key mehrfach verkauft, wie geht das? 

Ist relativ simpel. 
Die Händler kaufen sich meist komplette Rollen (beispielsweise ne 100er Rolle Aufkleber). Der Zwischenhändler jedoch hat erst mal alle gescannt und die Keys eben schon schön fleißig digital vertickt. 

Es kann einfach nicht seriös sein, das brauch man nicht gutreden. 

Selbst bei Nutzern die keine Ahnung davon haben sollten bei den Merkmalen die Alarmglocken klingeln:

- Preis (unter 60€ für eine Home, unter 100€ für eine Pro)
- Art des "Verkaufs" --> Ein Bild, blanker Text oder nur ein Aufkleber --> Da fehlt der ganze Rest. Es wird außerdem nicht ohne Grund die Lizenz immer "verdeckt" verpackt. Bekommt man also nur ein Aufkleber oder gar ein Foto/Text, kann man sicher sein, dass der Key schon auf mehreren Rechnern läuft. 
- Durchwachsene Bewertungen (siehe Amazon, viele Berichten sogar von gefälschten Keys)


Und wenn man sich dann mal anschaut wie die Preise der seriösen Händler sind, spätestens dann weiß man, das kein Key für 30€ oder weniger legal sein kann. 
Es sei denn der Key wird als gebraucht verkauft. Allerdings wird kein Nutzer die Lizenz für ein Drittel des Preises verkaufen, selbst wenn gebraucht. 


Man kann sich durchaus streiten ob ein Angebot legal sein kann, wenn es minimal günstiger ist als der günstigste Seriöse Shop. Aber für ein Drittel des Preises ist die Sache so klar wie Kloßbrühe.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. September 2016)

Prüft Microsoft die Keys eigentlich nur nach der Anzahl der Aktivierungen und sagt dann, wenn mehr als x-mal aktiviert innerhalb von Zeitraum y, dann Key sperren - oder überprüft der Windows Server auch, ob da mehrere Rechner mit verschiedener Hardware unter der gleichen Lizenz angemeldet sind?

Bei letzterem hätte man ja kaum ein Risiko, wenn man nur irgend ne Office Kiste braucht, die (fast) nie online geht, weil dann der doppelt vergebene Key eigentlich gar nicht groß auffällt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2016)

Ab Windows 10 wird es wohl strenger kontrolliert. 

Aber auch bei Windows 7 wurden massig keys gesperrt.


----------



## DasWurmi (6. September 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hast deine PC Hardware auch bei eBay gekauft?



Ich weis nicht ob die Frage an mich gerichtet ist oder was sie aussagen soll, aber nein.


----------

